# Help with some questions please



## BamBam (Feb 14, 2010)

I am doing a course in Canine care and behaviour and am doing some research at min. I would really appreciate it if a couple of people could answer these questions--


a.	What equipment do they walk their dog with.
b.	Do they feel it is correctly fitted.
c.	Why do they think it is fitted correctly. ( eg. The pet shop fitted it!)
d.	What is the dogs favourite toy.
e.	What is the dogs favourite game.
f.	Do they have a special toy that they put away when not playing with the dog.
g.	If no toys are given to the dog then why.

Thanks in advance


----------



## lovemyava (Mar 19, 2010)

a) a leash and harness
b) yes
c) it fits her snug and doesn't rub under her arms
d) tennis balls, or our shoes 
e) her favorite game is fetch
f) she hides our shoes when she is done playing with them.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

a. Flat (normal) collar and leash
b. Yes
c. Can get some fingers under collar but he can't get out or slip it and our trainer also thought it was ok
d. Favourite toy changes all the time.
e. hide n seek (of a toy not the humans although i play that sometimes too)
f. Lots of toys are put away when not playing with them, he only has some toys all of the time. hide n seek toy goes away, kongs and treat balls go away, tug toys for playing with on walks go away but he always has something to chew and something to throw around.
g. If no toys are given to the dog then why.


----------



## grnyg (Mar 31, 2009)

Mercutio, 

a. A six foot light duty leash with a Gentle Leader (snout/neck harness).

b. Yes

c. Followed the simple instructions on fitting, plus dog is not bothered by leader,

d. Flying squirrel nylon flying disc thing, tennis balls, and thick threaded rope.

e. Wrestling, slugfest, hide and seek, and catch.

f. No, all toys are always available unless crated. 

g. Only time toys are withheld is for punishment (very rare).

Hope this helps, take care.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

a.	What equipment do they walk their dog with. - sometimes a choke chain, sometimes a prong collar and a 6ft leash[/color].
b.	Do they feel it is correctly fitted. - Yes[/color].
c.	Why do they think it is fitted correctly. ( eg. The pet shop fitted it!) - His trainer fitted it.[/color] 
d.	What is the dogs favourite toy. - He has a few[/color]
e.	What is the dogs favourite game. - Is digging in the ground a sport, cause if it is he is the champion of the world [/color]
f.	Do they have a special toy that they put away when not playing with the dog. - No[/color]
g.	If no toys are given to the dog then why. - he will always have access to a toy or two otherwise he gets bored and will use a throw pillow or shoe as a toy. :-\[/color]

Good luck, hope this helps.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

A. ) The goal is to use nothing. Training is a check cord, and safety is a 9' leash. Collar is a 1" leather D -ring safety collar
B.) Yep, they fit correctly.
C.) Just snug enough so that they can't back out of the collar.
D.) Anything that moves, wiggles, flies, or makes noise.
E.) Gunnr- Wrestling/chase. Tika- Chasing her flying Squirrel toy, or wriggling around in the laundry.
F.) No
G.) N/A


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

a. What equipment do they walk their dog with. 12mm rope slip lead (training, everyday walks) or leather collar and leather lead (urban) or 5m extendable lead if cannot let her out of leash (season)
b. Do they feel it is correctly fitted. yes, 
c. Why do they think it is fitted correctly. ( eg. The pet shop fitted it!) 2 fingers under the collar and she cannot back out of the collar
d. What is the dogs favourite toy. BALL!!! and socks
e. What is the dogs favourite game. fetch, can play for ours and is not interestend in anything else (people, dogs, sheep)
f. Do they have a special toy that they put away when not playing with the dog. ball (reserved for walks only)
g. If no toys are given to the dog then why. N/A


----------



## fiona long (Feb 15, 2010)

a. a halti round her face for pulling problems - collar and lead 
b. yes
c. took her to pet shop and tried 3 sizes and this one fit best
d. i hae yet to find one that she cant destroy in under ten mins
e. fetch with a ball or tug-o-war
f. just her balls we play fetch with because she would detroy them
g. we dont leave her alone with any toys or blankets - she rips them up into small pieces and swallows them


----------



## LynnieB (Apr 26, 2010)

a) Gentle leader head collar & lead.
b) Yes
c) The vet showed me how they should fit & I make sure it is comfy on him.
d) Balls & a squeeky rubber bone (one of the few things that hasnt been torn apart).
e) Fetch with the ball & hide & seek with me. 
f) No
g) N/A


----------

